# Need a woman's opinion



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

So I've been divorced a year; separated a year and a half. I have two children and I work retail. Been dating a wonderful woman the past six months. It's been going great except for my retail schedule. 

Ladies....is dating a man that has the retail schedule a relationship killer? Need really honest opinions here.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

No. Not at all. If she is really into you, your work schedule won't matter.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi, Proud; good to see you posting again! If your GF truly loves you, she will find ways to adjust to your schedule. I have dealt with Naval deployments and detachments, and with seeing my husband 2 weeks out of every month because of his job. Many couples have to deal with unfavorable schedules. In our 24/7 world, you cannot expect to have perfect work hours.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

See that's what I was hoping. I work hard to take care of my kids. I struggle every month with bills. I just feel like I'm bending over backwards to make it work.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

proudwidaddy said:


> See that's what I was hoping. I work hard to take care of my kids. I struggle every month with bills. I just feel like I'm bending over backwards to make it work.


Mrs. hambone want's to know if you have custody of your kids... 

She says, Please make sure that she is a true caregiver and your kids love her before you commit.. Mrs. hambone says she wouldn't be above putting in a few nanny cams to know for sure. 

She adds that your schedule shouldn't matter if she truly loves you...


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

@hambone my kids love her, especially my daughter. She has said she loves my kids. At first it was different because she doesn't have kids. It's tough for her because on my one weekend off (if I'm lucky to get a weekend off) I will have the kids. Not having a Monday through Friday schedule makes it tough because I don't have every other weekend for my gf and I to do things together.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

proudwidaddy said:


> @hambone my kids love her, especially my daughter. She has said she loves my kids. At first it was different because she doesn't have kids. It's tough for her because on my one weekend off (if I'm lucky to get a weekend off) I will have the kids. Not having a Monday through Friday schedule makes it tough because I don't have every other weekend for my gf and I to do things together.


How old are your kids?

We had a family across the street. The mom died of cancer when the kids were 9 and 12. My wife practically became their step-mom. That was 15+ years ago we are extremely close to those kids. They thought their dad loved his GF.. They wanted their dad to be happy. So, they faked it. Woman turned out to be an absolute witch. Ran the son off after his junior year of HS. Pulled the daughter's hair, slapped her etc. etc. Made her sleep on the back porch when her and the dad were out of town over night. The son pulled out of it and is doing pretty good. The girl is absolutely scared of her shadow. 

Food for thought. 


Does she want to have kids with you?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> @hambone my kids love her, especially my daughter. She has said she loves my kids. At first it was different because she doesn't have kids. It's tough for her because on my one weekend off (if I'm lucky to get a weekend off) I will have the kids. Not having a Monday through Friday schedule makes it tough because I don't have every other weekend for my gf and I to do things together.


The only way I can see it being a problem is if she feels brushed aside or unimportant during the times you're with her.

It's tough to date when kids are involved.It sort of robs you of those new relationship moments where it's just the two of you getting to know each other and being in love. That doesn't mean you can't have those moments,you just have to work harder to have them and your chosen person must be very patient.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> The only way I can see it being a problem is if she feels brushed aside or unimportant during the times you're with her.
> 
> It's tough to date when kids are involved.It sort of robs you of those new relationship moments where it's just the two of you getting to know each other and being in love. That doesn't mean you can't have those moments,you just have to work harder to have them and your chosen person must be very patient.


When I was dating my wife, she had a young daughter who was not happy sharing her mother with anybody. She always made sure she sat between us etc. etc. etc. Wouldn't allow us to kiss etc.

So, I used to "go home". I'd go out the front door and circle around to the side door... and wait. My GF would put her daughter to bed... and then come open the side door and let me in...


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Lots of communication, Proud. Tell her you understand her concerns, but you have to make a living. I agree with Scarlet, make the most of your time together.


----------

